# Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfragen



## Oberst (30. September 2008)

Hallo an Alle #h!!

Vorab, ich war die letzten zwei Wochen in Spanien (Katalanien), Provinz Tarragona im Urlaub .

Natürlich durfte die Angel dabei nicht fehlen #:.

Ich habe versucht, mich so gut wie möglich vorzubereiten und im Internet nach allen möglichen Informatinen gesucht, auch hier im Anglerboard ;+.

Leider, und darum verfasse ich diesen Bericht, habe ich vor allem hier im Anglerboard so gut wie keine brauchbaren Informationen erhalten #c.

Die Standardantworten auf Fragen bezüglich des Angelns in Spanien, insbesondere des Mittelmeeres, lauteten lediglich, im Mittelmeer gäbe es keine Fische mehr, Fahr lieber zum Ebro ... !
Kaum eine Antwort die sich im geringsten auf eine klar definierte Frage bezog |kopfkrat.

Auf meiner Suche habe ich einige ausländische Internetseiten gefunden, auf denen ich Informationen erhalten habe, diese waren jedoch kaum zu übersetzen. Einige werde ich dennoch hier verlinken |bigeyes.

Also, meine Informationen reichten von:

"Zum Angeln in Spanien braucht man keine Lizenz" bis "Eine Lizenz ist vorgeschrieben, dauert aber bis zu 10 Tagen, bis man diese erhält" #d.

Also auf nach Spanien.

Wir hatten für zwei Wochen ein Ferienhaus an der Costa Daurada, in Roda de Bara, Provinz Tarragona .

Am ersten Tag begaben wir uns auf die Suche nach Informationen über einen Angelladen, in dem wir uns weitere Auskünfte, Tipps und Informationen über das Angeln im Mittelmeer erhofften :b.

Fündig wurden wir etwa 8 km entfernt in Torredembarra.
Da Geschäft heisst "Botiga del Mar" und befindet sich direkt an der dortigen Hauptstraße.





Dort sprach man etwas Englisch, so dass wir erfuhren, das *eine Angellizenz in Katalanien vorgeschrieben ist |znaika:*.

Wir hätten die Lizenz in dem Geschäft bekommen können, was mit einer längeren Wartezeit von etwa 3 Tagen verbunden gewesen wäre|schlaf:.
Nach Auskunft des Ladenbesitzers, der überaus freundlich, zuvorkommend und auskunftfreudig war, hatten wir auch die Möglichkeit, die Angellizenz in Tarragona selber zu kaufen.

Dafür muss man zur 

*Sección Territorial para la Conservación de la Naturaleza *
*Av. Cataluña, 50*
*43002 Tarragona.*
*Tel +34 977 25 08 45*

einer Außenstelle der Generalitat de Catalunya.

http://www.gencat.cat/index_eng.htm

Einer sehr freundlichen Mitarbeiterin des Büros (leider spricht man in dieser Region Spaniens kaum Englisch, aber man kann sich verständlich machen) brauchte ich lediglich die Worte "Licencia de Pesca" zu sagen und sie legte los.

Nach Zahlung der Gebür für die Lizenz (1 Jahr kostet 14,75 €) mittels Kreditkarte (Bargeld wird nicht akzeptiert) und Aushändigung meines Personalausweises wurde mir die "Licència de Pesca Recreativa" (Lizenz zum Fischen mit Handangel) ausgestellt.
Wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat, bekommt man einen Einzahlungsschein für eine Bank und muss dort das Geld einzahlen. Mit der Quittung erhält man die Lizenz.

Mit dieser Lizenz darf man in ganz Spanien vom Ufer aus im Meer angeln, sowie in der Provinz Katalonien in den Flüssen und Seen (Lachs- bzw. Forellengewässer kosten extra).

Erlaubt ist das Fischen mit 2 Ruten und beliebigem Köder.

So sieht die Lizenz aus

Vorderseite:




Rückseite:




Zusätlich erhielten wir Informationen über die zu erwartenden Fischarten im Meer und im Süsswasser.

Das Ganze hat uns lediglich 20 Minuten gekostet.

Ach ja, die Lizenz gilt für 365 Tage, wer sich also dieses Jahr im September eine Lizenz gekauft hat, kann sie im nächsten Urlaub 2009 bis September ebenfalls nutzen.

*Die Anzahl der erlaubten Ruten sind an die Lizenz gebunden.*
*1 Lizenz = 2 Ruten*
*2 Lizenzen = 4 Ruten u.s.w.*

Mit dieser Lizenz begaben wir uns zurück zu dem o.a. Angelgeschäft.

Natürlich wurde der Ladenbesitzer so gut es ging von uns über Angelmethoden, Köder und zu erwartende Fische ausgefragt.

Unsere Euphorie wurde etas gebremst, als man uns mitteilte, dass die *beste Angelzeit erst noch kommt (Oktober/ November)*.

Momentan (also im September) seien die Fische noch recht klein.

Als beste Köder für Dorade empfahl man uns Würmer. Diese lebenden Köder sahen aus als seien sie Künstlich.
Eine Dose mit 10 Stück kostete 7,90 €.

Für Wolfsbarsch empfahl man uns andere Würmer (aus Korea) die pro Dose 5,90 € kosteten.

Die Montage der Ruten ist recht simpel.
Ein ca. 60-80 g schweres Durchlaufblei, 40er Hauptschnur und recht kleine (Gr. 8) Einzelhaken.
Die Würmer werden auf eine Wurmnadel gefädelt und von dort aus auf den Haken geschoben.
(Achtung bei den Koreanischen Würmern, diese können recht kräftig zwicken).

Die Rute wird nach dem Auswerfen senkrecht in einen Brandungsrutenhalter gestellt und die Schnur wird leicht gespannt.

Von den Mohlen muss man nicht sehr weit auswerfen, muss man halt ausprobieren.


Mit diesen Infos zogen wir natürlich direkt an das Wasser, der Hafenmohle von Roda de Bara.

Kurz darauf wurden wir bereits von der sehr freundlichen Hafensecurity angesprochen, dass das Angeln im Hafenberich (Hafen selber und Fahrrinne der Zufahrt) nicht gestattet sei. Dies ist mittlerweile in jedem Hafen Kataloniens so (es kann Ausnahmen geben, die ich nicht kenne, notfalls nachfragen).

Da es noch genügend andere Stellen gab, wechselten wir unseren Angelplatz.

Die ersten Fänge ließen nicht lange auf sich warten.
Ein paar Meerbrassen, einige Barsche und schließlich auch "*Escorpera*" die "gefürchteten" *Drachenköpfe*.
Letztere fingen wir auf sämtliche Köder die wir ausprobierten.

*!!Warnung!! Drachenköpfe nicht mit bloßen Händen anfassen, die Stacheln sind mit Giftdrüsen verbunden, deren Gift einem den Urlaub versaut !!!*

Wir angelten bis in die Nacht, wobei wir später die gefangenen Meerbrassen als Fetzenköder einsetzten.

Auf Bisse braucht niemand lange zu warten. Fische gibt es im Mittelmeer mehr als reichlich.

Nachts ging uns dann auch der 1. Wolfsbarsch (span. Llubarro) an den Haken. 70cm lang, 4 Kilo schwer.

Die darauffolgenden Tage bescherten uns noch viele Fische.
Als Köder nutzten wir Sepia und Sardinen.

Sardinen sollte man jedoch ca. 2 Tage in trockenes Salz legen, um das Fleisch fester zu machen.

Köderfische fängt man am besten mit einer leichten Posenmontage und 14er Haken. Als Köder haben sich Stückchen von Tintenfischen bewährt, da diese auch nach einem Biss noch sehr gut am Haken hielten.

Eigentlich wollten wir mindestens eine Hochseefahrt machen, was uns aber aufgrund starker Winde nicht gelang.
Auch ein Ausflug an den Ebro viel im wahrsten Sinne in Wasser !!

Ich hoffen die Informationen nutzen Euch für den nächsten Urlaub und beantworten einige Fragen.
Solltet ihr weitere Fragen haben, schreibt mir.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## hans albers (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

moin...

danke für den ausfürlichen bericht und die infos.

es ist lange her,dass ich von mehreren
fängen im mittel-meer gehört habe.

naja ,die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

greetz

lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Super Infos!
Danke!


----------



## Nolte (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

es ist lange her,dass ich von mehreren
fängen im mittel-meer gehört habe.

naja ,die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

Kan sein das man ein totale falsche vorstellung von Mittelmeer hat???
Ich stelle immer wieder fest das viele angler die drüber waren 
negatives zu berichten haben!...Voran liegt das???...Giebts drüber kein fisch???...Oder man kan sich die angeln/situationen nicht anpassen und somit kein fisch fangen!?...Ich fische selbst in Mittelmeer deswegen kann ich solche sprüche nicht verstehen!...Man muss sich schon ein bissyen mühen um erfolge zu haben,sei es geräte auswahl,köder,lokal oder Jahreszeiten/Tages/und Tiden das alles spielt eine riesen role...Erst informieren dan fischen 

FC


----------



## Nolte (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Oberst

Sardinen sol man nicht in salz legen (schon gar kein zwei Tage)
die werden ranzig und riechen dan unangenehm was zu folge hat das die fische sie verschmäen...IMMER frisch ist die Devise.

Um auf Dourada (Sparus Aurata) zu fischen sind die 8 Haken viel zu klein...Mindest ein 2/0 Haken von stabile qualität ist angesagt,alles andere ist uninteressant,eine Dourada kan manche Haken total verbiegen und der schnur durschbeissen,ist mir dieses Jahr wieder passiert ...

FC


----------



## hans albers (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*



> Ich stelle immer wieder fest das viele angler die drüber waren
> negatives zu berichten haben!...Voran liegt das???...Giebts drüber kein fisch???...Oder man kan sich die angeln/situationen nicht anpassen und somit kein fisch fangen!?...Ich fische selbst in Mittelmeer deswegen kann ich solche sprüche nicht verstehen!.


jetzt mal ganz ruhig , brauner

ich war schon mehrmals am mittelmeer .. also
weiss ich wovon ich rede.. 
fakt ist nunmal ,dass an vielen 
stellen im mittelmeer rigoros alles abgefischt wurde ,
egal welche grösse und gewicht.. 
(braucht man nur mal die einheimischen fischer zu fragen)
dazu kamen in den 80er und 90 er jahren die überfischung
durch trawler und grosse flotten...

ausnahmen bestätigen die regel..
und ich glaube gerne, dass es auch noch genügend stellen
gibt wo  es auch etwas zu fangen gibt..
(und nicht nur kleinkram)

im übrigen kannst du mir glauben,
dass ,wenn ich nicht geduld+ruhe und spass
an schönen tagen am meer /wasser auch ohne
massen fänge ,mir ein
anderes hobby als angeln gesucht hätte ...#6


angekommen?


greetz
lars


----------



## Arbun (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@lars: Da muß ich dir leider beipflichten... Regional verschieden natürlich, aber die Trawler leisten wirklich wo sie hinkommen ganze arbeit! (sagen auch die örtlichen mehr "traditionellen" Berufsfischer)

Ich bin an nem Eck der Adria seitdem ich denken kann immer im Urlaub, meine Oma kommt von da, und Schnorcheln/Tauchen tu ich auch seit dem ich schwimmen kann. 

Daher konnte ich leider beobachten wie z.B. die Meeräschenbestände (in meiner Region!) aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen seit *etwa* 2002 total zusammengebrochen sind! Sonst habe ich zu bestimmten Zeiten immer recht große Schwärme von ordentlich dicken Meeräschen beim tauchen und sogar vom Strand, und unter Booten (Wasser sehr sehr klar!) beobachten können! Auch waren viele Jungfische zu sehen... Seit der Zeit (etwa 2002) ist das plötzlich anders gewesen, ich hab gedacht was is nu los, ich mußte richtig suchen um überhaupt welche zu finden... ich hab mich gefreut diesen Sommer wieder wenigstens häufiger vereinzelte Schwärme mit zumindest kleineren Exemplaren zu sichten! 

Angefangen hatte das ganze, nachdem ich Zeitgleich öfters große Schiffe mit etrem mega hellen Scheinwerfern beobachten konnte, die Küste abzuschleppen! Tags und Nachts...

Dieses und letztes Jahr sah ich die großen Trawler eigentlich nicht mehr!

Mir scheint es das mit wachsendem Bewußtsein der Kroaten und der Mittelmeer-Anrainer generell, über die Begrenztheit der Resourcen (z.B. mit Einrichtung der kroatischen Fischereischutzzone worüber die EU natürlich gemosert hat#q) die Situation in Cro zumind. wieder etwas besser wird!? Aber es wird trotzdem noch zuviel Unfug dort getrieben, für manche zählt halt nur der Momentane Gewinn...

Natürlich gibts noch Fisch, aber das Problem mit der Überfischung ist leider nicht von Gestern, da teile ich die Freude wenn sich hier und da Bestände zu erholen scheinen!#6

@all: LG, und bitte nicht streiten|pftroest:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Mittelmeerfischen ist für mich immer Kleinfischangeln gewesen. Der Grund ist einfach: Die beste Angelzeit ist vor und nach der Touristensaison. Die größeren Fische verpieseln sich gewöhnlich ins Tiefe, wenn die Massen von Schwimmern an die Strände kommen. An einsamen Ecken mag das anders aussehen, aber wenn ich am Mittelmeer Urlaub mache, dann angele ich bestenfalls "nebenbei", so wie es vermutlich die meisten Urlaubsangler tun. Wenn ich mit "Wintergeschirr" am Strand angeln würde (also "Ein ca. 60-80 g schweres Durchlaufblei, 40er Hauptschnur und recht kleine 8er Einzelhaken."), wie es die Einheimischen auch empfehlen, würde ich leer ausgehen. Die Einheimischen angeln tatsächlich so, aber eben außerhalb der Touristensaison. Da ist sowieso Geld verdienen angesagt. ;-)
Die wenigen Einheimischen, die ich während der Saison fischen sah, gingen meist mit feinen Fischmontagen los, oder hielten an entsprechend gröberen "Wintermontagen" fest und fingen entsprechend wenig.

Mit der von *Oberst* empfohlenen Montage zum Fang von Köderfischen fängt man garantiert. Allerdings sind die Fischgrößen dementsprechend gering, was viele Angler dazu veranlasst das Mittelmeer fälschlicherweise als Fischleer zu bezeichnen.

Ich stelle mich stattdessen um und genieße den Fang verschiedener Kleinfische, denn auch diese Angelart hat ihre Reize (vor allem bei Fängen auf Sicht). Ich empfehle jedem Angler eine leichte Rute mit feinen Montagen in den Mittelmeerurlaub mitzunehmen. Für einen gezielten Anglerurlaub oder Großfischverwöhnte Angler mag Spanien aber durchaus ein Griff ins Klo sein.

P.S.: meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Angeln in Häfen grundsätzlich verboten, wird aber i.d.R. rigoros irgnoriert. Waren die Häfen mit Anglern verziert, habe ich mich auch nie lumpen lassen.
Von einer Lizens für das Mittelmeer habe ich noch nie gehört. Ist es möglich, *Oberst*, dass du die Lizens für Süßwasserbreiche erworben hast und das Meer nur als Ergänzung genannt wurde? (so nach dem Motto: "Mit diesem Schein darfst du in Fluss X und im Mittelmeer angeln, ohne diesen Schein nur im Mittelmeer").


----------



## Arbun (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Ronny: Ok, das könnte natürlich auch sein... mir ist grad aufgefallen das Meeräschen nicht unbedingt kommerzfisch Nr.1 ist! Und der Tourismusboom in zumin. Kroatien in den letzten Jahren, besonders nach 2000 (vorher immer herrlich menschenleer) könnte die scheuen Meeräschen tatsächlich vertreiben, allerdings verwunderte mich die Tatsache, das ich sie letzte paar Jahre nicht mal zu menschenleeren Zeiten im Frühjahr/Spätherbst gesehen hatte, wie sonst oft früher, wo ich manchmal beim Anblick der Fische mir vorgestellt hatte wie es wäre ein Wurfnetz zu haben...Kinderreien halt!

Und ich bin Student, also noch nicht so alt

Aber der Massentourismus könnte eine Gegend auch nachhaltig negativ beeinflussen, Wasserqualität etc. !?!

In Spanien ist ja Massentourismus, soviel man hört kein Fremdwort, in Italien sind die Strände jedenfalls im Sommer schön voll... Um der Touristenwillen wird ja auch vielerorts der Strand künstlich verändert... lockt nicht unbedingt Fische an!?

Also wenn man weiß wie, kann man sicher schöne Fänge auch in überfüllten Gegenden machen, ich finde da 8er Haken selbst im Sommer nicht überdimensioniert, da selbst die 12cm Ringelbrassen (werden nur bis max. 25cm) den Haken locker schlucken! Und ich nehm schon die dickdrähtigen etwas größer ausfallenden 8er Meereshacken... Wichtig ist eher der richtige Köder, der richtige Ort, die richtige Zeit, Laufblei passt fast immer (dadurch fängt man auch die vorsichtigen beisser), das Wurfgewicht hängt dann eher von der regionalen Situation ab (Strömung, Brandung, Windstärke, geschützte Uferzonen, Wurfweite...)

PS.: Ich weiß nicht ob Herbst und Winterstürme im ganzen Mittelmeerraum die Regel sind, aber das könnte auch ein Grund für schwereres Wintergeschirr sein!?!


----------



## Oberst (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Hallo,

@ Ronny:

Nein ich irre mich nicht. In ganz Spanien ist die Lizenz auch für das Mittelmeer vorgeschrieben (auch wenn es nicht überall kontrolliert wird), ich wurde auch zwei mal kontrolliert (einmal von der Policia Lokal und einmal von der Guardia Civil).
Die Lizenz erlaubt des Weiteren das Süsswasser in Katalanien (u.a. Ebro) zu beangeln.

http://www.go-fishing-spain.com/Engl/Regions/Catalonia.htm

leider nur auf Spanisch:

http://www.TeleLicencia.com


Und hier der Link für die Katalanische "Fischereibehörde"

http://www20.gencat.cat/portal/site...110VgnVCM1000000b0c1e0aRCRD&vgnextfmt=default

Die Lizenz nennt sich "Llicencia de Pesca" für das private fischen mit der Handangel (pesca recreativa)

@ Nolte:

Der Tipp mit den Sardinen im Salz kam von Einheimischen, die ebenfalls damit fischen.
Das Salz entzieht dem Fischkörper lediglich Flüssigkeit und macht ihn fester. Man sollte den Fisch jedoch nicht in der Sonne stehen lassen  !!

Die von Einheimischen empfohlene Hakengröße für Doraden (Meerbassen) betrug Gr. 8 oder kleiner. Das bezog sich aber nur auf die Zeit in der wir dort waren.
Ab Mitte/ Ende Oktober und November (wenn die Einheimischen große Exemplare von Wolfsbarsch "Llubarro/ Llubino" und Dorada erwarten) werden natürlich größere Haken verwendet.
Für beide Fischarten dickdrahtige bis zur GR. 2/0er Haken.

@all:

Lokale Unterschiede im Fang der Fische sind normal.
Wenn man einigen Einheimischen zuschaut (die in meinem Fall durchweg freundlich, hilfsbereit und auskunftsfreudig waren) kann man sich schnell auf die Angelei einstellen.
Zur Urlaubshauptsaison (Wassertemperaturen Ü 25 Grad) halten sich großteils lediglich Kleinfische in Küstennähe auf.
Das sollte man bedenken und sich auch über "Kleinigkeiten" freuen (schließlich ist man "nur" im Urlaub und nicht bei einem Wettangeln). Für Großfisch sollte man ein Wallercamp am Ebro aufsuchen.
Für mich ist das Angeln im Urlaub ein netter Zeitvertreib neben vielen anderen Aktivitäten.


----------



## Nolte (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*



hans albers schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz ruhig , brauner
> 
> ich war schon mehrmals am mittelmeer .. also
> weiss ich wovon ich rede..
> ...



Hi weissbroot:q

Uberfischung ist nun mal ein Globales problem...Aber zu sagen das der Mitellmeer abgefischt ist grenzt an ubertreibung...Ist num mal so das fischen in Mitelmeer und Atlantik ein gantz besondere sache ist,und wen man sich nicht auskent ein falsche vorstellung davon bekomt..In Nordsee/Ostsee sieht nicht anderes aus (vieleicht sogar schlimmer)ich kenne all die hier genante meere aus Jahre lange erfahrung und weiss auch ganz genau vovon ich spreche,falls zweifeln dan fahre einfach mit nächstes Jahr,ich zeigs dir gerne...

FC


----------



## Nolte (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Oberst

Frische sardinen sind durch "gesalzene" nicht zu ersetzen
(es gibt gute systemen um die alterung am haken zu gewerleisten)

und 8 Haken sind für Dourada viel zu klein...Wir reden von Sparus aurata oder??...Diesen sind in Winter wie auch in Sommer mit den selber Haken grösse zu beangeln (Sportlich gesehen)ich fische nicht auf die kleinen mit kleine wurmschen und so sondern mit ganze Meeres Igeln (ganz),  Missmuschel Taschenkrebse lebend und in stücke weichkrebse,messermuscheln in ganze,das heisst mit schalle 
und alles was dazu gehört und eine 8 haken hier zu plazieren wäre falsch.

FC


----------



## serviola (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Hallo Oberst,

Alles sehr schön zusammen getragen. Auch stimmt es, dass díe "Licencia de pesca recreativa" Pflicht ist!

Das Mittelmeer hat viele interessante Bewohner und sie schmecken auch meistens sehr gut. 

Meine Angellei geht ganzjährig auf Wolfsbarsch, Zahnbrasse + Co, Escorpera, Knurrhahn, St. Pierre,  Bonito, Thunfisch, Schwertfisch, Speerfisch u. v. a.. 
Meeräschen kommen nur als Livebait für Stachelmakrelen und Ableger,in Frage.

Also eine ziemlich breite Angelei. Meist vom Boot aus.

Sardinen und Salz, das funktioniert exakt so, wie du das beschrieben hast. Mein Tip, wenn frische zu bekommen sind, kaufen, was übrig ist und nicht bei 0 Grad kühl gehalten werden kann, mit reichlich grobem Meersalz eindecken. 
Hafenwolfsbarsche stören sich kein bischen dran. Es gehen nun wieder die 3-7 Kg Einheiten dran. Feiner Haken + feine Schnur ist meist ein muss. Aber für einen guten Angler auch kein Problem.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*



Oberst schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Ronny:
> 
> Nein ich irre mich nicht. In ganz Spanien ist die Lizenz auch für das Mittelmeer vorgeschrieben (auch wenn es nicht überall kontrolliert wird), ich wurde auch zwei mal kontrolliert (einmal von der Policia Lokal und einmal von der Guardia Civil).


 
Na da hatte ich wohl den Touristenbonus :q


----------



## Nolte (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Serviola

Gesalzene sardinen sind nur als "alternative" für ein gute Angler

ich hab genug schon mit gesalzene geficht aber die ergebnis sind die gleiche wie mit gesalzene Wurmer,eben sehr gering,das man ab und zu ein fisch fängt ist nicht zu bestreiten aber ich und meine bekanten kreis bevorzugen die frische mit grösseren erfolg,man kann die gesalzene sardine auch zbs: auf die Douradas der Mitelmeer
weiss nicht warum aber sie stehen drauf,allerdings mussen diese schon meerere Tage in salz sein und schon "gelblich sein den dann ereichen sie ein eigenes "aroma" die dann der geschmack der Douradas entsprecht,allerdings habe noch nie ein Wolfsbarsch auf eine gesalzene sardine gefangen,und die giebts zu genugend bei uns.

FC


----------



## Oberst (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Nolte

Wir haben nur mit Kleinködern geangelt, große Doraden sollte es dort erst ab Mitte Oktober geben. Die Hakengröße war für uns jedenfalls ausreichend (für Meerbrassen).
Auf Wolfsbarsch haben wir 1er Haken mit Fischfetzen genommen. Diese haben wir an 40er Schnur selber gebunden.

@ all

Es gibt zumindest in Katalanien noch eine weitere Lizenz für den Fischfang.
Dies ist die "Llicencia de pesca recreativa subaquàticadas" für das Fischen mit der Harpune beim Schnorcheln.
Für diese Lizenz braucht man zu seinem Personalausweis/ Reisepass noch eine ärztliche Bescheinigung über die körperliche Geeignetheit zum Schnorcheln/ Tauchen.

Dies ist nur eine zusätzliche Information, die nicht fehlen sollte, obwohl ich weiß, dass das Fischen mit der Harpune in Deutschland keinen guten Stand hat #y.
Sollte sich aber doch ein Tourist für diese "Spielart" des Fischfangs entscheiden, weiß er nun zumindest was er braucht :b.

Ach ja,

*ES GIBT SOGAR MINDESTMAßE FÜR EINIGE MEERESFISCHE IN SPANIEN |znaika:.*

Leider habe ich die Liste in Spanien verdaddelt, man bekommt die Infos darüber aber ebenfalls in dem Büro des Departament d'Agricultura, das die Lizenzen ausstellt.


Und für die, die es nicht glauben, dass man eine Lizenz braucht, der Gesetzestext als PDF

http://www20.gencat.cat/docs/DAR/Normatives/Documents/Arxius/95088009e.pdf


----------



## Arbun (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Nolte: 

Sorry, wenn ich Frage, aber das gilt ja für das gesamte Mittelmeer...was ihr schreibt kann ich fast 100% auf meine Region übertragen... Sardellen(Anchovies) halten irgendwie nicht gut am Drilling, (meist angeln die alten Leut bei uns mit Würmern/Tintenfish/fishstück, deshalb noch nie gesehen wie man ganze Sardelle/Sardiene befestigt!?) Habs diesen Sommer mal probieren wollen, weil ich immer schöne Wolfsbarsche sehe.. also mir sind die abgefressen wurden oder runtergeflogen, bevor was größeres kommen konnte;+

Gesalzene Würmer fangen eben wie gesagt nicht allzu gut, zwar hab ich den Fisch in meinem Avatar, mit gesalzenem Wurm gefangen, aber zB. Tintenfishstücke aus tiefkühle waren da sogar besser, auch wenn nicht sehr selektiv!

*Ganze Seeigel/Muscheln* (auch ganze Krabben?) ich hab mal sowas für große Doraden (sparus aurata) gelesen, Methode ist in ganzem Mittelmeer verbreitet, aber wie geht das??? Die Fische werden doch zumindest mit Stacheln probleme haben, soll man die Muscheln nicht anknacken, wegen Geruch?

PS.: Bezüglich große Fische nur im Winter in Küstennähe#d Beim Apnoe Tauchen sieht man selbst im Sommer große Wolfsbarsche und recht große Doraden unterhalb der Schwimmer flankieren, halt nur an gewissen hängen, aber manchmal direkt 5m vom Ufer in 2m tiefem Wasser trotz 25°C WT, aber eher morgens, späterer Nachmittag, oder an bedekten Tagen Mittags...

Hatte mal nen 2er Silberspinner im Sommer getestet, einziges waren als Nachläufer ZWEI schöne 40er Doraden auf einmal... hab sie aber nicht zum beißen bekommen :-(

Sollte in Spanien auch der Fall sein!?

Hab fast das Gefühl das die Fische sogar nach essenresten der touris suchen? Kann das sein?


----------



## Oberst (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Wen es interessiert, die offiziellen Zahlen über die komerzielle Fischerei in Spanien

http://www.mapa.es/pesca/pags/triptico/aleman.pdf


----------



## Oberst (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Arbun

Bei uns hielten die frischen Sardienen am Doppelhakensystem kaum eine Wurf aus.
Als Köder waren sie dennoch unschlagbar.
Die gesalzene Veriante habe ich nicht versucht.

Beim Schnorcheln habe ich kaum große Fische gesehen.
Ich kann nur sagen wie es in Roda de Bara war, woanders habe ich nicht gefischt.

Daher verließ ich mich auf die Aussagen diverser Einheimischer.


----------



## Oberst (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

*ACHTUNG !!!!!!!!!*

Ich habe die die offizielle Internetseite des "Ministerio de Medio Ambiente Y Medio Rural Y Marino" gefunden.
Unter dem unten genannten Link sind für die einzelnen Fischarten (Spanische Namen und lat. Bezeichnung) die vorgeschriebenen Mindestmaße zu finden |znaika:.

Für das Mittelmeer:

http://www.mapa.es/es/pesca/pags/tallas/tallas.asp

Auf der Seite ist zunächst "Mediterraneo" auszuwählen (für Mittelmeer), dann kann man sich die Fischarten zeigen lassen.

z.B. für Lubina (Wolfsbarsch, lat. Dicentrarchus labrax) sind 23cm vorgeschrieben !!!!!!


----------



## hans albers (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

moin

...interessant mit der liste

wenn ich auch glaube ,
dass sich die wenigsten daran halten..
jedenfalls habe ich jeweils in spanien 
und italien noch nie eine kontrolle erlebt oder gesehen.

könnte aber auch regional unterschiedlich sein.



> Aber zu sagen das der Mitellmeer abgefischt ist grenzt an ubertreibung...Ist num mal so das fischen in Mitelmeer und Atlantik ein gantz besondere sache ist,und wen man sich nicht auskent ein falsche vorstellung davon bekomt..In Nordsee/Ostsee sieht nicht anderes aus



naja  also "auskennen " tu ich mich dort natürlich nur als 
touristen-angler.. da ich weder in italien oder spanien 
oder frankreich lebe...
dennoch bin ich ein guter beobachter und habe auch 
keine kontakt schwierigkeiten andere angler zu fragen nach fängen/köder etc..
und was soll ich sagen.. die meisten fingen auch wenig oder gar nichts.|kopfkrat

kann aber auch an der jahreszeit und/oder
zu vielen touristen gelegen haben.

wohingegen ich in südfrankreich mit einem franz. angler
nachts vom strand auch ganz gut gefangen habe...

greetz

lars


----------



## Nolte (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Arbun
Sorry, wenn ich Frage, aber das gilt ja für das gesamte Mittelmeer...was ihr schreibt kann ich fast 100% auf meine Region übertragen... Sardellen(Anchovies) halten irgendwie nicht gut am Drilling, (meist angeln die alten Leut bei uns mit Würmern/Tintenfish/fishstück, deshalb noch nie gesehen wie man ganze Sardelle/Sardiene befestigt!?) Habs diesen Sommer mal probieren wollen, weil ich immer schöne Wolfsbarsche sehe.. also mir sind die abgefressen wurden oder runtergeflogen, bevor was größeres kommen konnte;+
------------------
Schneide die Sardinen zum hälfte,nehme die schwanz teil und benutze die Nadel von den dikere teil der sardine zum schwantzwurtzel hier machst ein halbe schlaufe(gedreht) und voila,es hält bomben fest,ich benutze diese metode in der Brandung(surfcasting)der Haken werd mit der spitze an der dikere teil des köder/s raus guken|supergri,mit kleinere sardelen schneide ich den Kopf und arbeite wie vor geschrieben...Noch ein tip...Sardine ist nicht gleich sardine,die sardine ab miete Juli ist die adequade dafür,alles was hinten ansteht ist (fast)unbrauchbar dar die nicht fett genug sind und bei jeder berührung kaput gehen (beim grillen platzen die regelrecht)
sardine ist eine der besten köder uberauhpt,jeder mitelmeer und Atlantik fisch reagiert positiv darauf (frische natürlich)|supergri

-*Ganze Seeigel/Muscheln* (auch ganze Krabben?) ich hab mal sowas für große Doraden (sparus aurata) gelesen, Methode ist in ganzem Mittelmeer verbreitet, aber wie geht das??? Die Fische werden doch zumindest mit Stacheln probleme haben, soll man die Muscheln nicht anknacken, wegen Geruch?

------
Die Kraben(zwei panzer)sind die aller besten,ich schneide sie an die hälfte und je nach den zu beangelnde fisch nehme ich ein hälfte oder beider in den ich sie durch den Haken steche und anschlissend mit Silikon schnur befestige(achtung nicht zu fest)sonst sind die öle und aroma schnell rausgepresst...Weiche kraben nehme ich als ganze und der Silikon schnur hat hier wieder sein sin...
Die Seeigel werden zuerst (gepellt)und nicht anknacken biete,man nehmt ein bohre und ein Tandem system mit zwei Haken,es klapt wunderbar die Auratas haben gar kein problem die Igel zu mahllen in ganz feines mehl,für die Messermuschel nehmt man die nadel sowie für die Missmuschel (hierbei muss ich sagen das ich sehr hoft die muschel schäle und sie ein wenig trokne,anschlissend nehme ich die nadeln und mach mir ein langes "Wurst"mit hilfe der silikon schnur,beim ködern nehme ich die schere und schneide mir die gewunschte portion.

FC


----------



## Nolte (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@albers

wohingegen ich in südfrankreich mit einem franz. angler
nachts vom strand auch ganz gut gefangen habe..
---------
Tja... Da ist schon eine der Punkte "Nacht fischen"in Sommer ein muss!...
Andere Punkte sind die Spots in zusamenhang mit den Wetter und die Tiden (auch Nachts)die Götliche zweistunden vor und nach jeder tiden sind einzubeahlten;allerdings sin die mit genuss zu geniessen den es kann von Lokal zu lokal varieren...Zbs: in Sagres in eine seite ist es gut bei auflaufende wasser und bei andere seite ist/s schlecht obwohl die selber tide ist,es sind kleinigckeiten die den erfolg entscheiden,sowie die fischerei auf die Aurata,der jeniger die einfach die rute zu seite legt und auf der biss wartet ist von vone verurteilt zum sehr wenig bis nichts zu fangen den diesen fische sind extrem schlau,man sol mit der rute in der Hand fischen und die bisse der Dourada zu erkennen  um reagieren zu könen,schlägt man zu früh oder zu späht???...(Das muss man wissen) hat man verloren den diesen lutschen regelrecht die köder vom Haken 
Tip:Grösses vorfach 3 bis 5 m einzeln Haken und grösse köder
hier wieder rum kan man nicht uberahl damit fischen(langes vorfach)den es giebt Spots die ser Hängerreich sind und man muss improvisieren,also die Haupschnur nehmen zum Haken und ein "fusivel"=sicherung zum blei nehmen hier sol man der "vorfach" nicht länger als 1 m nehmen sonst komen die schwerigkeiten...Das sind metoden für Sagres, in der Brandung oder von Boot aus kommen andere zum einsatz,und Brandungsfischen bei uns ist mit ein grösses portion wissens zu bewältigen sonst geht man aufs gut Glücks,wer anderes denkt oder meint zu wissen irrt gewaltig.
Eins ist sicher ...Ich fange immer mein fisch wan ich drüber bin
erstens erkundige ich mich voher vo was geht und zweitens weiss ich wie ich zu "arbeiten" habe|supergri,Wetter fronten und tiden genaustens beobachten sind das alle wichtigen in zusamenahng mit den können das Anglers

FC


----------



## Nolte (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Noch was ...
In Spanien gehlten rigorose Gezetze was die fischerei betrieft

lass euch nicht behirren weil noch kein Kontrol...Die kommen gantz schnell und unerwartet,und dan werds teuer,richtig teuer
zbs:Man darf nicht die missmuschel von der felsen kratzen und damit fischen(strengstens verboten)noch schlimmer wie bei uns in Portugal...Andere sache ist das man nur 5 kg fisch am Tag
fangen darf,bei uns 10 kg...Aufpassen und nicht leichtsinig werden,die Spanier sind nicht ohne...|supergri

FC


----------



## hans albers (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

naja ,..
also sagres ist ja auch schon
nicht mehr so ganz mittel meer...|supergri

zudem angel ich auch nicht seit gestern,
tide /umgebung/wetter usw. sind mir nicht unbekannt.
und wie gesagt war ich auch nicht der einzige,der nichts fing
(einheimische angler). |kopfkrat

ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren
und freue mich natürlich dass es anderen nicht so geht /ging
und  es  noch stellen gibt wo was geht...

zudem möchte ich auch nochmal betonen
dass ich zwar noch keine kontrollen erlebt habe
dass dies aber natürlich kein grund ist dort alles mitzunehmen.. 
oder ohne lizenz zu fischen.


greetz

lars


----------



## Nolte (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@albers

Es war nicht persönliches!...Für mich zählen tatsachen nicht kleinkrams!...

Ja Sagres war ja wie es da steht nur ein beispiel...Mein besten fische(Adlerfischer) dieses Jahr waren in Vila Real de Santo Antonio(mitelmeer) gefangen worden vom Boot aus mit den Albacore und nächstes Jahr gehts nach Tavira/mitelmeer...Und kannst/s glauben wan ich nicht wusste das fische da sind werde ich wo anderes den wie jeder weiss Portugal hat noch der Atlantik zu "verfügung"wo ich mich sehr gut auskene und fische giebts da in jeder farbe und grösse:q

FC


----------



## Arbun (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Nolte: Danke für die Techniken! So werden die Fische sicher halten! :m 

Die Krabben halbierst du wie eine Pizza? Also jede Hälfte hat teil von oberer und unterer Panzerhälfte, oder eher wie Brötchen?

Aha, Miesmuscheln leicht trocknen, sind die dadurch fester?

Wie pellst du Seeigel ohne dich zu stechen?|kopfkrat

@all: Ich glaub ich werd wenn Gelegenheit, auch nach Spanien ans Meer... Der Preis für eine Jahreslizens 14,..€ ist doch fast gratis!!! Den Preis bekommen nur "Einheimische" Minderjährige und Rentner in Cro, Touris und andere zahlen z.B. für 7 Tage 40,-€ (oder ganzes Jahr 70,-€ nur für Einheimische)#d und kontrolliert wird auch! Da angeln aber fast alle schwarz, aber daher Spanien 14,-€ is super! :m @Oberst: gute Werbung für Espagna!#h


----------



## Nolte (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Nolte: Danke für die Techniken! So werden die Fische sicher halten! :m 

Die Krabben halbierst du wie eine Pizza? Also jede Hälfte hat teil von oberer und unterer Panzerhälfte, oder eher wie Brötchen?

Aha, Miesmuscheln leicht trocknen, sind die dadurch fester?

Wie pellst du Seeigel ohne dich zu stechen?|kopfkrat

Kein Pizza:qeher wie ne brötchen:q...Die Missmuschel werden 
etwas fester wan man sie zum troknen etwa eine halbe stunde in der sonne legt nach den man sie gepult hat,das grösste teil am wasser ist weg und damit das fleisch fester...Venus muschel sind auch ein sehr gute köder,allerdings wan sie schon etwa zum hälfte auf sind und anfangen zu riechen,da haben sie ein besondere aroma und sind fester,bei boots angeln ein sehr gebräuschlicher köder bei uns,wan zu frisch dan nehmen wir salz um das fleisch etwas zu festen.
Seeigel "Pellt"man(mühsam) in den man sie mit eine Hand/handschue hält und mit der andere sie arbeitet mit ne messer und zange...Die eier davon sind eine der bester köder für Meeres brassen zbs: Sargus diplodus und Sargus vulgaris
allerdings ist die beschafung von den eier sehr mit arbeit verbunden und viel feeling um die eier nicht kaput zu machen
beim anködern ist ein noch komplizierte sache und eignet sich nur zum Posen fischen.

FC

FC


----------



## serviola (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Moin Nolte,
nochmals zu den gesalzenen Sardinen. 

Frische sind am Besten, hab ich auch gesagt.

Was übrig bleibt und nicht gekühlt gelagert werden kann, einsalzen.

Ich lebe hier an einem iiIndustriellen Fischereiort, wo Tag für Tag jede Menge Abfälle von den Booten in den Hafen kommen. Die Wölfe gehen auf nahezu alles.

Mein an den Felsen gefangener WB steht auf Kunstköder und ernährt sich anders als der im Hafen lebende Artgenosse. Schmeckt auch feiner.
TL


----------



## Nolte (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Serviola

Ist klar servi, es konnte ja nicht anderes sein den frische sardinen sind unschlagbar (währe nicht der gestank)nach ein 
angeltag:q Hände,kleidung,geräte tja...Aber es lohnt sich damit zu fischen.

Das mit den Hafen WB hast ja recht, die werden riesig un viel dunklere wie die am Strand gefangene fische die viel besser schmeken.
Felsen??...Fichst du nicht auch vom Strand/sandbänke??

FC


----------



## Fidde (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Hallo. meine Erfahrung am Atlantik ist, dass es durchaus nicht einfach ist erfolgreich zu sein und häufig nur Kleinigkeiten über Erfolg und Misserfolg entscheiden. Zu der Erfahrung, die hier z.B. von Nolte  mal eben so ausgeplaudert wird bedarf es jahrelanger Ortskenntnis, die man als Turi nie erlangt. Soll nicht heissen, das man als Turi unter Einhaltung gewisser Grundregeln hier nicht seine Erfolge haben kann. 
Vielen Dank für die großzügige Bereitstelung Eures Wissens... schreibt bitte weiter so.... es wird schwierig genug das alles allein am Wasser umzusetzen.
Viel Erfolg!
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Arbun (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Nolte: Hab bis jetzt von den Venusmuscheln nur den roten "Fuß" verwenden können, weil der Rest sonst zu weich...Super, Danke!:m

@Serviola & all: Auf was für Kunstköder und KuKödergröße gehen Wolfsbarsche eigentlich? 

Hier in Deutschland hab ich guten erfolg mit KuKö's, aber am Mittelmeer hab ichs nie richtig probiert, weil ich nur belächelt wurde und Kommentare hörte alla "die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..."|uhoh:  Ich will mich halt auch nicht unnötig blamieren...

LG, Arbun


----------



## Nolte (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

@Arbun

Blamieren werdst du dich ganz bestimt nicht,WB gehen auf Blinker,Wobller,Shads,pastik wurmer,etc:

Aktuel sind manche firmen in rennen wie die Luckye craft und Daiwa...Luckyes wie die American Shad oder Daiwa Saltiga sind top oder feedshelows sind wahre WB Killer.

FC


----------



## Oberst (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Bald geht die Urlaubszeit wieder los.
Hier findet ihr die Infos für das Angeln in Spanien.


----------



## Nolte (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Hi Oberst|wavey:

Für die Mitellmeer skeptiker  ...

Sucht einfach in Google ..."Raul Mario Doradas"und eure skeptsis werd erlöschen,das ist ein beispiel wen man angel kann in Mitellmeer... oder nicht:q
Ich bin in verschidene Spanische forums unterwegs und fals ihr frage habt...
Aber die falsche Stolz biete bei seite legen...
Der klieschee das man in Sommer nicht fängt ist nur ein entschuldigung für/s nicht können:q
Und das die Grösse Douraden erste in Oktober da sind---Falsch
8 Haken:q... Sehr falsch:q:q...
Ich kann euch mehereere Raul Mario/s vorzeigen die in Mitellmeer fischen...Aber biette hört auf mit den falsche infos.

21...20...19...

FC


----------



## mopzz (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

hallo,

ich fahre seit gut 10 jahren nach spanien nach riomar, das ebro-delta. die fänge sind dort schon zurückgegangen, aber man hat trotzdem noch gute chancen gut fisch  zu fangen, sei es wolfsbarsch, palometa, bluefisch, amberjack, waller, zander, von den ganzen futterfischen abgesehen. es kommt dort aber auf die kleinigkeiten an, da dieser teil sehr stark befischt wird. ich und mein vater sind auch des öfteren schneider geblieben, aber das ist am anfang normal denke ich, wenn man die richtigfen kniffe raus hat läuft das dann auch. 
die richtige zeit ist natürlich sehr wichtig für zB palometa, sie sammeln sich dann in der mündung und ziehen den ebro hoch. 

wenn jemand irgendwelche fragen zu den urlaubs- und angelmöglichkeiten im delta hat hoffe ich sie beantworten zu können|supergri

bis die tage


----------



## Scappi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Dort wo man die Lizenz bekommt,

*Sección Territorial para la Conservación de la Naturaleza *
*Av. Cataluña, 50*
*43002 Tarragona

* *+34 977 25 08 45*

gibt es einen Angelladen in der Nähe,

*Esports Pamies
C/Lleida 22
43001 Tarragona

+34 977 21 22 97​
* 
Jedenfalls war der Laden im Sommer 2007 noch dort, wie es im moment aussieht keine ahnung, nächstes Jahr weiss ich mehr. 

Petri Heil


----------



## alte garde (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*



mopzz schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich fahre seit gut 10 jahren nach spanien nach riomar, das ebro-delta. die fänge sind dort schon zurückgegangen, aber man hat trotzdem noch gute chancen gut fisch  zu fangen, sei es wolfsbarsch, palometa, bluefisch, amberjack, waller, zander, von den ganzen futterfischen abgesehen. es kommt dort aber auf die kleinigkeiten an, da dieser teil sehr stark befischt wird. ich und mein vater sind auch des öfteren schneider geblieben, aber das ist am anfang normal denke ich, wenn man die richtigfen kniffe raus hat läuft das dann auch.
> die richtige zeit ist natürlich sehr wichtig für zB palometa, sie sammeln sich dann in der mündung und ziehen den ebro hoch.
> ...


Ich bin bis auf die letzten 3 Jahre auch regelmäßig in Riomar gewesen. Bluefisch zum Bsp. hab ich immer gefangen. Köder war ausschließlich Meeräschen. Auf die Montage kommt es aber an! Sobald diese auf dem Wasser drehen, beißt nix. Genau das ist der ganz feine, aber große Unterschied. Ich hab da meine eigene Kreation aus spanischen und deutschen Tips. Wichtig ist zum bsp. das Maul der Meeräschen zu zunähen. Dann tanzen die in den Wellen und machen keine Drehung.


----------



## Scappi (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Hallo Leute

hat von euch einer schon mal versucht auf Zackenbarsche an Katalaniens Küsten zu angeln?Hat jemand Tips zu Stellen und Ködern?

Mfg Scappi


----------



## urpils (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Servus, ich fahre im Juni nach Roda de Bara und möchte auch mal die Angel mitnehmen. Gab es in letzter Zeit Änderungen, was Lizenz u.s.w. angeht?

Gruß

Jo


----------



## seppi (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Ich muss hier auch nochmal einen alten Thread aufwärmen, da ich noch eine kleine Frage habe, zu der ich leider noch keine Antwort finden konnte:

Dass man in Spanien /Katalanien eine Lizenz braucht ist mir bereits bekannt, ich habe sie auch bereits vorliegen. Aber hat jemand Informationen, wie das bei Kindern aussieht? Benötigen sie ihre eigene Lizenz, oder dürfen sie mit Papa mitangeln, z.B. mit der zweiten in der Lizenz vorhandenen Rute?

Danke für eure Hilfe, 

seppi


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Kinder benötigen ebenfalls eine Lizenz, die ist aber bis 16 Jahre kostenlos und kann einfach online ausgedruckt werden.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Ihr dürft pro Lizenz max. 2 Angeln dabei haben. Das gilt dann auch für die Kinder, die wie scorp schreibt ihre eigene Lizenz benötigen. Sie ist nur bis 14 Jahre kostenlos (laut web.gencat.cat). 
Ob die Behörden was sagen, wenn Ihr zu zweit mit nur einer Lizenz zwei Angeln dabei habt ist schwer zu sagen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Mag sein, dass sich das mittlerweile geändert hat. Bei mir war es noch so, dass ich erst ab 16+ eine brauchte.


----------



## FlitzeZett (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Bin zur Zeit in Empuribrava. Hab die Meeräschen im Kanal schon geärgert. Am Hafen gabs Dorade und Wolfsbarsch. Jetzt bin ich das Posen angeln aber leid... hat einer ne Idee wo ich mal mit Wobbler oder Zocker etwas werfen kann? Am Strand hab ich bisher keinen Erfolg gehabt, wobei ich in Angekgeschöft gut beraten wurde. Aber Gummifische an der Pose zupfen ist auf dauer auch nicht meins


----------



## Krallblei (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Geh an die Mugamündung. Dort gibt es Wolf und im Meer davor vielleicht Bluefish


----------



## FlitzeZett (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Abends oder früh morgens? Dank dir schon mal


----------



## Strumbi (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Ich war immer morgens unterwegs in der Muga Mündung.
Wenn die Wölfe rauben im Meer. Dann gleich nen
Wobbler hinschmeissen.  Ansonsten hab ich gut mit Gufis 
gefangen. 
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## FlitzeZett (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Gestern wieder getestet. Im Meer null Aktion in der Muga ging es am Ufer ab. Müssen aber kleine Räuber gewesen sein. Massenhaft Brut und als würde geraubt. Gebissen hat leider nichts.

Werde ich morgen früh angreifen... ab wann sollte ich am Wasser sein?

Im Kanal schwimmen vor unserem Haus immer 20-30 Meeräschen, aber das rockt nicht mehr


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> ...ab wann sollte ich am Wasser sein?...



03:30 wär schon höchste zeit


----------



## FlitzeZett (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Wieso hatte ich damit bloß gerechnet... aber die Gier nach einem Wolf wird mich raus treiben


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Das was du gesehen hast waren sicherlich Wölfe. Kleinen Gummifisch werfen (max. 7cm) Die Viecher stehen komischerweise wohl total auf grün. Probier das mal. Dünnes Fluovorfach ran und dann gib ihm. 
Denke 5 Uhr wär ganz angebracht, aber da kann strumbi dir am ehesten was zu sagen. Könnte dir auch noch ne weitere Stelle empfehlen aber dann nur per PN.


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ... Könnte dir auch noch ne weitere Stelle empfehlen aber dann nur per PN.



pfui pfui


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*



Jose schrieb:


> FlitzeZett schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...ab wann sollte ich am Wasser sein?...
> ...



war n' joke :m

hängt von vielen faktoren ab.
meine basis-erfahrung ist auflaufendes wasser.
wenn das dann im morgengrauen liegt, dann scheints mir ideal.

oder eben abends, aber immer auflaufend


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Also ein Freund von mir geht, wenn er auf Wolf geht tatsächlich immer um 2-3 Uhr los. Das ist aber dann schon recht hardcore. Mein Papa ist im Mai immer so zwischen 5 und 6 los und da war es ja recht gut. 

Und ja, ich schreib jetzt hier sicher nicht ne Stelle in Board rein :m Vielleicht sollte ich sie der Fairness halber direkt für mich behalten.


----------



## FlitzeZett (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Die Räuber waren in 10-15cm tiefen Wasser am jagen. Da hätte ich einen besseren Wolf schon erkennen müssen. Kam mir vor wie am Edersee, aber im Vergleich zu da null Chance.

Geraten wurde mir hier vor Ort die Stelle und dann ein Sbiro Ei mit drei Gummi fischlein am System. 

Das ist aber nicht so meins. Hab paar Wobbler, nen Zocker und paar der Gummis am Start. 

Mal sehen denke 4Uhr bin ich vor Ort


----------



## FlitzeZett (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Da ging mal gar nichts... Wasser war "weg"  Hatte was von Ebbe. Gegen 5Uhr kam ein Franzose mit Sbiro Ei und Gummizokker. Aber der schüttelte auch direkt dem Kopf. In der Muga auch keine Aktion und auch keine Brut. 

Heut Abend geht's dann zur nächsten Attacke - noch 3 Tage Zeit


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Hay que probar. Musst immer wieder gehen um den einen Tag zu erwischen, ist ja nicht jeden Tag gleich. Manchmal sind die Fische woanders, manchmal wollen sie nicht fressen usw. Hatte strumbi ja zuerst auch.


----------



## Strumbi (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Also wenn man ab 6 am Start war , wars o.k.
hab auch Bisse bis max. 9 uhr bekommen.
4 Uhr ist happig........ Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

was man auf jeden fall wissen sollte: nachtangeln am meer, sei's mittelmeer oder atlantik, also F, E, P: fühlt euch nicht unbeobachtet und sicher für diverse 'ulkereien'.

an allen küsten, in manche regionen mehr, überwachen zoll und polizei das treiben an der küste, ausgerüstet mit stärksten nachtsicht-ferngläsern usw.

und die greifen nicht nur ein, wenn man angeschwemmte päckchen/bojen einsackt. 
nur so als hinweis aus leidvoller erfahrung (algarve)


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Und wieso? Er tut doch nix verbotenes?


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Und wieso? Er tut doch nix verbotenes?



dann ist ja gut.
z.b. 'n päckchen aufzuheben um den müll zu entsorgen ist ja auch eine brave handlung.

ist sogar erwünscht.

nur in manchen fällen sehr schwer überzeugend zu erklären.


habs ja auch nur geschrieben, weil ich der ahnungslosigkeit abhelfen möchte: die südküsten gehören zu den intensivst überwachten regionen.

kann ja nicht schaden, sich dessen bewußt zu sein


ps: ach ja, die schauen dann auch schon mal in die tüten und übersehen keine untermaßigen, die pösen #6


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*



Jose schrieb:


> ps: ach ja, die schauen dann auch schon mal in die tüten und übersehen keine untermaßigen, die pösen #6



Die sollten da aber auch bitte nicht drin sein!!! :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Na was ist denn nun aus unserem Mugafischer geworden? Er wurde doch nicht etwa eingebuchtet


----------



## Strumbi (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Ne ne  der ist wieder nach Hause gefahren...................
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## guter Angler (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein kleines Sportboot. Darf ich vom Boot aus vor der Küste Katalaniens mit dem normalen Jahres-Angelschein angeln? 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Ja darfst du


----------



## junghans (27. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Grüsse Euch, toller Treat,

überwintere Jan.-März Andalusien "Salobrena" 
Frage : habe Feederruten 4,20m, meint ihr die gehen wenn man an den Steinpackungen angeln möchte oder sind Brandungsruten mit Dreibein Ständer vorteilhaft ?
Angele sonst in Deutschland am Rhein und Neckar,, dann zum ersten mal am Meer. Hätte diesbezüglich schon ein paar Fragen ? ob mit Futterkorb und Wurm oder Wobbler ? Was für ein Zielfisch ist am besten für den Verzehr ?
*
*


----------



## mercator_oris (26. August 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Spanien (Katalanien), was ihr wissen solltet/ Antworten auf Standardfra*

Hallo, 

nur noch eine kurze Frage. 
die Lizenz die man online beantragt, ist in ganz Spanien an der Küste gültig? 

wo steht das denn? 
kann das auf der Seite nicht finden.

eine  schnelle Antwort wäre toll, da ich bereits in Andalusien bin.


----------



## robi_N (8. Oktober 2018)

Wir haben uns mal die mühe gemacht um den Bestellvorgang für einen Angelschein für Spanien zu erläutern.

http://köderschlacht.de/angelschein-fuer-spanien-online/


----------

